# How to post pictures on BYH



## misfitmorgan (May 8, 2017)




----------



## TwoCrows (May 8, 2017)

Thanks so much for this tutorial! I will give it a try....soon.


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 8, 2017)

Thank you so much for sharing!

testing......


----------



## TwoCrows (May 8, 2017)

Let me see if I can do it....


----------



## TheKindaFarmGal (May 8, 2017)

This is great! Thank you for taking the time to do this for everybody!!


----------



## greybeard (May 8, 2017)

I find it much easier to type the UB code/tags for image urls.
img surrounded by brackets, url entered, then brackets containing /img


----------



## casportpony (May 8, 2017)

I really like that you can "drag and drop", that's a cool feature!


----------



## Nifty (May 8, 2017)

Great job @misfitmorgan !!

There are 3 main ways to upload images on this system:

The way mentioned above using "Upload a File" button
Copy / paste
Drag / Drop
I'll be doing a video on this shortly


----------



## aartwmi (May 8, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Nifty (May 8, 2017)

I updated the thread with a video here:

* Uploading pictures to BYH*


----------



## misfitmorgan (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for making a video @Nifty 



greybeard said:


> I find it much easier to type the UB code/tags for image urls.
> img surrounded by brackets, url entered, then brackets containing /img



I find it easiest to drag and drop or to copy and paste...way faster for me then trying to type put a short code segment. Besides my dyslexia always made it hard to remember the right way to code things....back in the day.


----------



## aart (May 9, 2017)

aartwmi said:


> Thank you!
> View attachment 32396


Am now back to aart, got eddress thing finagled out


----------



## casportpony (May 9, 2017)

aart said:


> Am now back to aart, got eddress thing finagled out


Now you need an avatar!


----------



## aart (May 9, 2017)

casportpony said:


> Now you need an avatar!


Dere!


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

So where are the previously uploaded pics......or do you upload anew each time?


----------



## Chicken Girl (May 10, 2017)

aart said:


> So where are the previously uploaded pics......or do you upload anew each time?


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## Nifty (May 10, 2017)

aart said:


> So where are the previously uploaded pics......or do you upload anew each time?



We're working on making this better, but for now you can go to "My Attachments": https://www.backyardherds.com/attachments/mine


----------



## aart (May 10, 2017)

Thanks Nifty.
So I open my attachments in another tab to copy the url of previously upload pics:





That works ok...might even be better than paging thru the 20-50 or so pages as you had to on the old BYC.


----------



## Nifty (May 10, 2017)

Good job!

Ideally you'd be able to just pick from a list within the post you're writing. It's on my todo list to find someone to code it!


----------

